# NASA:   We'll find alien life in 10 to 20 years



## Mac1958 (Apr 8, 2015)

.

Make it five, make it THREE!

Keep going, folks, here's hoping.

NASA We apos ll find alien life in 10 to 20 years - LA Times

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Pretty sure they said that 10 to 20 years ago.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

The life they're betting on is microscopic. My money's on Europa's oceans.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The life they're betting on is microscopic. My money's on Europa's oceans.


They could be sitting around campfires on an asteroid laughing their asses off watching us bickering with each other while the new class of "political oligarchy" does whatever it wants to do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

With all the habitual zone planets we have currently found...I think we've probably already found some that have life.

We just don't have the ability yet to confirm it. Hopefully the new stuff coming up in the next 10 years will allow for it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

HEC Data of Potentially Habitable Worlds - Planetary Habitability Laboratory UPR Arecibo

Scroll to the second list and you will see some mind-blowingly earth like planets!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> With all the habitual zone planets we have currently found...I think we've probably already found some that have life.
> 
> We just don't have the ability yet to confirm it. Hopefully the new stuff coming up in the next 10 years will allow for it.



Amazingly we can confirm it by analyzing the spectra of light. Planets with breathable atmospheres give out light wavelengths we can detect so as to say, "There's a breathable atmosphere there and indications of carbon dioxide from life breathing it."


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

List of Potentially Habitable Exoplanets Kepler Candidates - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Freewill (Apr 8, 2015)

The odds that brought life to Earth are fantastically large against.

They could find life on the Moon and maybe Mars, we left it there.

One has to ask, why is Earth covered with water and Mars is not.  Where did the water come from?


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 8, 2015)

Mars does have water at present, and had large amounts of it in liquid form in the geological past. 

All we need to do to ascertain the presence of life on an alien planet is show the presence of free oxygen in the atmosphere of that planet. Has to be life there to maintain the oxygen in the atmosphere. And the capability to do that is within out reach at present.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Make it five, make it THREE!
> 
> ...




The Bible doesn't mention life on other planets. So its not there.

God intended that only Earth have life. The rest of the planets are just there for use to Wonder at His Mysteries. Praise Jesus!

If I owned a pizza restaurant I definitely wouldn't cater any conferences on alien life. (now please send me one million dollars)


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 8, 2015)

OohPoo, too bad they removed the funny icon. LOL^2 for that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2015)

The precursor to NASA was NACA, the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics.  One of the scientists that worked for NACA was Dr Norman Bergrun.

When the images of Voyager I and II came in and were analyzed by him, he released a book with those images that made no bones about it, our solar system is occupied by another civilization other than our own.

Among exopolitical scientists, the question today is not so much whether they are there, it is whether his analysis of this civilization is actually "constructing the rings" was a legitimate hypothesis.  It seems far more likely that what ever this civilization is, they are simply mining the rings for an easy access to safe, predictable raw materials.

Ringmakers Of Saturn by Norman R. Bergrun Reviews Discussion Bookclubs Lists

Anyone not familiar with the radio signals coming from Saturn is living in a bubble or a cave.

Even the Hubble telescope vindicated Bergun's findings.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

....and the planet cannot have more than 400ppm of CO2


I can't help it


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "There's a breathable atmosphere there and indications of carbon dioxide from life breathing it."


Maybe them sumbitches have coal fired power plants or something.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Might wanna update your bookmarks,

Extraterrestrial life - Torah.org

"	

	Extraterrestrial life
by Rabbi Aryeh Kaplan

One of the unique aspects of Judaism is its far reaching universality. Not only does Judaism provide a lesson for every human being, its teachings extended to the very boundaries of the universe.

It is an axiom of Judaism that the entire universe was created for the sake of man. In one place, the Talmud reckons that there are some [10 to the 18th power] stars in the observable universe, and explicitly states that they were all created for the sake of man. It goes further to state that all the angels and spiritual worlds also only exist for this purpose.

Of course, this immediately raises a question that many find quite difficult. How is it possible that man, living on a dust mote called planet Earth, should be the center of the universe? Our Sages realized the vast number of stars in the universe, and also realized that many of them were many orders of magnitude larger than the earth. (Maimonides - Foundations of Torah 3:8)

...It should be quite simple to understand that size and quantity alone are meaningless to an infinite God. There is absolutely no question that the human brain is vastly more complex than the greatest galaxy, and furthermore, that it contains more information than the entire observable inanimate universe. Beyond that, man is endowed with a divine soul that towers over even the highest angels.

Although the creation of such a vast universe for the sake of man does not defy logic, we still need to seek out a reason for its necessity. Some sources state that by contemplating the greatness of the universe, one can begin to comprehend that of God, and thereby fear Him all the more (Maimonides - Foundations of Torah 2:2).

However, if we speak of the possibility of extra terrestrial life, we must explore the question somewhat further.

THE FREE WILL QUESTION

One of the first to discuss the question of extraterrestrial life in general was Rabbi Chasdai Crescas (Or Hashem 4:2). After a lengthy discussion, he comes to the conclusion that there is nothing in Jewish theology to preclude the existence of life on other worlds. As possible evidence for extraterrestrial life, he quotes the Talmudic teaching (Avoda Zara 3b) that "God flies through 18,000 worlds." Since they require His providence, we may assume that they are inhabited.

Of course, this Talmudic quotation is by no means absolute proof, for it may be speaking of spiritual worlds, of which an infinite number were created.

One could also attempt to support this opinion from the verse (Psalms 145:13), "Your kingdom is a kingdom of all worlds." However, here, too, this may be speaking of spiritual universes. 

THE STAR OF MEROZ

Between these two extremes, we find the opinion of the Sefer Habris who states that extraterrestrial life does exist, but that it does not possess free will. The latter is the exclusive possession of man, for whom the universe was created. The 18,000 worlds mentioned earlier, in his opinion, are inhabited physical worlds. The proof that he brings for his thesis is most ingenious. In the song of Deborah, we find the verse, "Cursed is Meroz... cursed are its inhabitants" (Judges 5:23). In the Talmud, we find the opinion that Meroz is the name of a star. According to this opinion, the fact that Scripture states, "Cursed is Meroz... cursed are its inhabitants" is clear proof from the words of our Sages for extraterrestrial life. "

Is There Life on Other Planets - The Jewish view on UFOs aliens and extraterrestrial intelligence - Questions Answers

"Question:

Someone told me that according to Judaism, human beings are the only conscious beings in the universe. Is there any basis to this?
Response:

Certainly not!"

What does Judaism say about the Discovery of Aliens - Questions Answers

"Question:

Would the discovery of ETs (extra-terrestrials) threaten organized religion?

Answer:

The discovery of ETs would pose no more of a threat to Judaism than would the discovery of a new species of rabbit."


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Make it five, make it THREE!
> 
> ...


Any story to keep the money flowing


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Ya, the NASA budget is what's wrong with government spending. Nevermind most billionaires could foot the entire NASA budget without suffering.


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


And soon enough, several of them seem intent to privately replace it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Finging life, and announcing it publicly are two very different things. Is no reason to announce such a discovery, and dozens of reasons to suppress it.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 8, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Yeah, couldn't tell you.

I'll let you folks worry about that.

.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The life they're betting on is microscopic. My money's on Europa's oceans.


Yeah, same here, also I understand Ganymede may have potential.  Who knows, maybe some kind of aquatic creature.

I wonder what percentage of people assume "life" means "little green men".

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > The life they're betting on is microscopic. My money's on Europa's oceans.
> ...



I have no doubt we'll find at least microscopic life elsewhere in our solar system. Or at least fossilized life. As to a technological lifeform, that's a harder one to answer. We're only here because of unlikely events occuring on the early Earth that gave rise to life. Planets forming around stars seems the rule rather than the exception. But the early Earth was pelted by meteorites which probably played a uge role in allowing life to start. That may not be the case most of the time in other star systems. Still, even if only 1 planet per galaxy develops life like our own, that's still over a hudnred billion such planets in the known universe.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

Ganymede, Europa, Titan, and  Enceladus all have under ice oceans. Europe has 3 times as much water as earth does.

Also, I think the smallest planet we've looked at the atmosphere is still bigger then Neptune.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



You're anti-science and anti-everything. Please grow the fuck up. What is so inaccurate with what nasa said? We have found close to a dozen confirmed/unconfirmed planets that maybe the right size and right temperature.

Please stop driving on our roads you fucking loser and think about joining the modern world. I hate amish people. Fucking bunch of animal herders.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

What extrasolar planet is most likely to be favorable for life US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
All 5 of these planets are confirmed and could have life on them. I think it is time to increase nasa's budget in order for us to find out the truth. Learning and exploring 99.9999999999% of everything outside of our little planet is worth doing. Blowing away a couple of trillion on stupid wars like Iraq that turn to shit makes less sense.

Exactly where would we be if it was up to the effin private sector? They wouldn't of spent shit on discovering the 2,000 extrasolar planets we know about. They wouldn't of spent shit on learning and exploring our universe...Nasa is the group of people we put in charge of finding out about that 99.999%! I think they do a damn good job on the tiny amount they get....Hell, more is wasted because of the constant canceling you bastards make them do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


>



So you can pave more roads and build more schools for the little Iranian kids like Bush did for the Iraqi's. lol


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, but if you looked recent events closely you should remember this one:

The Washington Post
Obama aide John Podesta says ‘biggest failure’ was not securing the disclosure of UFO files
"Finally, my biggest failure of 2014: Once again not securing the #disclosure of the UFO files. #thetruthisstilloutthere,”he tweeted on Friday, his last day in the White House."

So there, the government has its reasons to hide the existence of ET life. I do not necessarily agree with that.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Make it five, make it THREE!
> 
> ...


According to several Apollo astronauts and Allied defense ministers we already have and they are humanoid...truth is stranger than fiction ,funny how so few even care


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 8, 2015)

They've already found it.  What they mean is they'll make it public in 10 or 20 years.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

It why every Presidents hair turns gray the first year in office


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> What extrasolar planet is most likely to be favorable for life US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> All 5 of these planets are confirmed and could have life on them. I think it is time to increase nasa's budget in order for us to find out the truth. Learning and exploring 99.9999999999% of everything outside of our little planet is worth doing. Blowing away a couple of trillion on stupid wars like Iraq that turn to shit makes less sense.
> 
> Exactly where would we be if it was up to the effin private sector? They wouldn't of spent shit on discovering the 2,000 extrasolar planets we know about. They wouldn't of spent shit on learning and exploring our universe...Nasa is the group of people we put in charge of finding out about that 99.999%! I think they do a damn good job on the tiny amount they get....Hell, more is wasted because of the constant canceling you bastards make them do.



NASA is the most deceitful and full of shit organization on the planet and you want to put them in charge of this????


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 8, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The odds that brought life to Earth are fantastically large against.
> 
> They could find life on the Moon and maybe Mars, we left it there.
> 
> One has to ask, why is Earth covered with water and Mars is not.  Where did the water come from?


Comets


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 8, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> OohPoo, too bad they removed the funny icon. LOL^2 for that.


I still see it under some posts.

What is up with that?


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > The life they're betting on is microscopic. My money's on Europa's oceans.
> ...


I wonder why some assume life must be carbon based, and need water and oxygen.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Mars does have water at present, and had large amounts of it in liquid form in the geological past.
> 
> All we need to do to ascertain the presence of life on an alien planet is show the presence of free oxygen in the atmosphere of that planet. Has to be life there to maintain the oxygen in the atmosphere. And the capability to do that is within out reach at present.



I have no doubt whatsoever that due to its geothermal gradient and overburden pressure, Mars has liquid water at depth (aka ground water).  Nearly all groundwater on Earth contains life of some form or other.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What extrasolar planet is most likely to be favorable for life US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...




Who else? The Chinese, the Europeans or India??? You're full of yourself as nasa is the ones that made this all possible. We wouldn't know 1/10th of what we currently do if it wasn't for nasa. Say what you want but their opinions of global warming but they have earned our respect for their advancements outside of earth.

The dumb ass private sector isn't going to advance science unless they can make a huge gain in dollars on it. Maybe asteroid minning in the future and very low earth orbit today.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



While other kinds of life forms not based on carbon have been theorized, since everything on this planet is carbon-based, speculating on other kinds on other planets is kinda like doubling on the speculation.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


What about what the men from NASA that actually went to the Moon and their testimony ?..No doubt there are wee micro beasties out in the universe thats a given


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> They've already found it.  What they mean is they'll make it public in 10 or 20 years.


They're considering the religious consequences, no doubt.

Some Christians are already hedging their bets, saying that life found will be God's creation, so that will be the argument.

.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > They've already found it.  What they mean is they'll make it public in 10 or 20 years.
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > They've already found it.  What they mean is they'll make it public in 10 or 20 years.
> ...



I think it's more the idea that they're waiting until they believe people can better emotionally handle the fact that we aren't alone in the universe and we've been visited many times without them freaking out and rioting and all other kinds of hysterical bullshit.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Right on!


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



It is a popular assumption, but one that still needs unambiguous evidence.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Life has been found thriving here on Earth in what might be considered impossible situations, such as super-hot heat vents at the bottom of the sea and in ice with no exposure to light.

We're only scraping the surface of where science is going, and that's pretty damn COOL.

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Reason's simple enough, expressed perfectly in "Men In Black"

"Why the big secret? People are smart, they can handle it."

"A person is smart. But people are dumb panicy animals and you know it."

Absolutely right. In a herd, herd mentality takes over short-circuiting an individuals' better angels.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2015)

NASA should be ashamed of themselves. They are scientists for fucks sake. Quit trying to be rock stars.

They know full well that the life they are referring to is going to be simple extremophiles and single called plant like life. They choose to call it "Alien Life" knowing full well how the low-information public will take that.

Stick to the science.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> They've already found it.  What they mean is they'll make it public in 10 or 20 years.



I doubt that is the case at all.  NASA is so bent on finding it that they have already jumped the gun at least once - with the premature announcement of possible evidence of life in a Martian meteorite.  When they do find it, the question will not be if or when they will announce it, but whether or not the finding will stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea i dont think theyd keep it a secret. Quite the contrary, theyre jizzing at the thought so bad theyve had false alarms several times.

Plus, people i dont think would freak at all.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

PredFan said:


> NASA should be ashamed of themselves. They are scientists for fucks sake. Quit trying to be rock stars.
> 
> They know full well that the life they are referring to is going to be simple extremophiles and single called plant like life. They choose to call it "Alien Life" knowing full well how the low-information public will take that.
> 
> Stick to the science.



In this case, alien life is referring to any life not originating on Earth.  So whether it is a microbe, Gozilla's mother-in-law, or Paul the atheist ET, it is still alien life.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NASA should be ashamed of themselves. They are scientists for fucks sake. Quit trying to be rock stars.
> ...



Of course that's true but NASA knows what people will think when they hear that. It just irritates me that they stoop to a stunt.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting reading here, "The SETI post-detection protocol"
The Post-Detection SETI Protocol

Can't find it (to udnerstand you'd have to see my unorganized bookmarks file heh) now, but is a page somewhere with a how-to communicate with aliens should you encounter one using WWII instruction for American pilots downed in foreign language areas.
Visual aid based with sticks on the ground, string if you have it to make basic geometric shapes to demonstrate you're "intelligent" stuff like that.

UN prepares for 'first contact' with alien life
UN prepares for first contact with alien life - Science - News - The Independent

Relieved if nothing else, someone somewhere in government and power is taking this issue seriously enough to put someone in charge of it if nothing else.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

PredFan said:


> NASA should be ashamed of themselves. They are scientists for fucks sake. Quit trying to be rock stars.
> 
> They know full well that the life they are referring to is going to be simple extremophiles and single called plant like life. They choose to call it "Alien Life" knowing full well how the low-information public will take that.
> 
> Stick to the science.


 
How the fuck do you know that it will only be single celled life? The public and nasa should be excited as we've found nearly a dozen habitual planets that could turn out to be good choices for discovering this life. I hope the public is excited...You probably hope they aren't so you can get your way and end all funding for science.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

PredFan said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



What stunt, where?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2015)

I subscribe to the Rare Earth Hypothesis. Basically it says that although simple non-sentient life may well be abundant in the universe, complex organisms, tool users, are so rare as to be near non-existant outside of our planet. That isn't even talking about anyone or anything at our level of intelligence.

In that respect, we are alone.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Jesus!

Read it again please.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NASA should be ashamed of themselves. They are scientists for fucks sake. Quit trying to be rock stars.
> ...



I know just the same as NASA knows. And I'm FOR spending money on science. Do you ever get tired of failing?


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NASA should be ashamed of themselves. They are scientists for fucks sake. Quit trying to be rock stars.
> ...



I would like to stick a qualifier in there.  It should read "potential" habitable planets.  Moreover, nearly all of these planets are unreachable, not only for the foreseeable future, but it is likely we will never reach them, ever.  Don't mean to be a downer here, but I believe that is the only reasonable position to take, given the laws of physics as we understand them.  Could we detect life remotely?  I think that is not only possible, but very likely.  But we have a lot of work to do before that ever becomes a reality.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




I'd like to think anything is possible with enough research, time and investment.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

PredFan said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Naw.  With that attitude, I think I'll just ignore your posts. 

Cheers,


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I subscribe to the Rare Earth Hypothesis. Basically it says that although simple non-sentient life may well be abundant in the universe, complex organisms, tool users, are so rare as to be near non-existant outside of our planet. That isn't even talking about anyone or anything at our level of intelligence.
> 
> In that respect, we are alone.



I doubt that is true.  Certainly you can't prove it mathematically.  And if the paradigm that the laws of physics work the same  everywhere in the universe (with the possible exceptions of inside of black holes), there is no reason to assume that intelligent, tool using life doesn't exist elsewhere in the universe.  On our planet alone, there are more than a few diverse species that have been shown not only to use tools, but to make them and use them in complex decision-making scenarios.  For instance:


If a crow can exhibit complex tool-making behavior, there is no reason to suppose alien life cannot do the same and much more.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish to discover if the rare "earth full of life" or not is true.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 8, 2015)

I would literally bet my life that there are at LEAST 100 (if not a million more) intelligent lifeforms in the Universe.

Rare Earth hypothesis doesnt hold weight, in that you cant consider earth rare when were only able to observe such a miniminiminiscule fractile of a percent of the entire Universe. It makes no sense whatsoever to subscribe to it, in terms of probability and also in terms of how much we've yet to study.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

G.T. said:


> I would literally bet my life that there are at LEAST 100 (if not a million more) intelligent lifeforms in the Universe.
> 
> Rare Earth hypothesis doesnt hold weight, in that you cant consider earth rare when were only able to observe such a miniminiminiscule fractile of a percent of the entire Universe. It makes no sense whatsoever to subscribe to it, in terms of probability and also in terms of how much we've yet to study.




We've found around 250 worlds that are .5 to 1.5 radi of earth.

Around 10 of these have at least the right temperature for water and probably oceans on the surface that are confirmed. We also have another near doubling of that worth of candidates.

Kepler alone has 20 .8 on the esl for Canidates in the line up.
List of Potentially Habitable Exoplanets Kepler Candidates - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

This is probably because trasits are rare only about 15-20% at most of these worlds within the view of kepler. Kepler because it looks for trasits is highly bias for close in planets of under 60-80 days. This is why so many of them are really hot...When looking for worlds at over 100-200 days it was just starting  to do that when it want out of service.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

We must remember that current exoplanet searches are limited, either by design or by funding.  NASA's premier tool for such searches, Kepler, was, until it's precision pointing capability became crippled, staring as just one very small spot in the sky, and it is in this small region where most of the discoveries have been found.  A new survey is in the works.  TESS, or Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite should be capable of significantly expanding the current search.  While Kepler was able to monitor some 100,000 stars, TESS with be able to  monitor over 500,000 stars.  And unlike Kepler, TESS will be the first orbiting an all sky exoplanet search.

Here is what it will do:

TESS Overview

TESS will tile the sky with 26 observation sectors:


At least 27 days staring at each 24° × 96° sector
Brightest 100,000 stars at 1-minute cadence
Full frame images with 30-minute cadence
Map Northern hemisphere in first year
Map Southern hemisphere in second year
Sectors overlap at ecliptic poles for sensitivity to smaller and longer period planets in JWST Continuous Viewing Zone (CVZ)
TESS observes from unique High Earth Orbit (HEO):


Unobstructed view for continuous light curves
Two 13.7 day orbits per observation sector
Stable 2:1 resonance with Moon's orbit
Thermally stable and low-radiation


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

What is really cool about TESS was that it was initially a private sector effort that picked up steam when NASA jumped aboard and began to support it.  The mission was approved last year and is scheduled to fly on a Falcon 9 rocket in 2018, which means that from approval to launch is just four years.  That's pretty cool, IMHO.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


That's all we know so far, the universe appears to follow certain rules.

But I agree, we're just getting started.  We don't even know if we'd recognize life when we saw it.

DAMN cool.

.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



You have to look at why life on Earth is carbon-based to begin with.  Carbon has multiple bonds, and can  bond with a lot of reactive elements like nitrogen, sulfur, hydrogen, phosphorus, and oxygen, and so is very handy if you need an readily available architecture for constructing living things.  It does this very easily, and so is the element of "choice" in the natural world.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> We must remember that current exoplanet searches are limited, either by design or by funding.  NASA's premier tool for such searches, Kepler, was, until it's precision pointing capability became crippled, staring as just one very small spot in the sky, and it is in this small region where most of the discoveries have been found.  A new survey is in the works.  TESS, or Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite should be capable of significantly expanding the current search.  While Kepler was able to monitor some 100,000 stars, TESS with be able to  monitor over 500,000 stars.  And unlike Kepler, TESS will be the first orbiting an all sky exoplanet search.
> 
> Here is what it will do:
> 
> ...



I wish they could launch it sooner! I can hardly wait to look over that data.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > We must remember that current exoplanet searches are limited, either by design or by funding.  NASA's premier tool for such searches, Kepler, was, until it's precision pointing capability became crippled, staring as just one very small spot in the sky, and it is in this small region where most of the discoveries have been found.  A new survey is in the works.  TESS, or Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite should be capable of significantly expanding the current search.  While Kepler was able to monitor some 100,000 stars, TESS with be able to  monitor over 500,000 stars.  And unlike Kepler, TESS will be the first orbiting an all sky exoplanet search.
> ...



Well, yeah, but four years is a pretty quick turnaround for NASA, or anyone else, IMHO.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Trust me, thanks to NASA you don't know dick


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I know more then you'll ever know goat herder.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The odds that brought life to Earth are fantastically large against.
> ...



Comets didn't hit the Moon, or Mars?  How many comets would have to hit the Earth for that much water?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Know any physics? Both the moon and mars without a magnetic field lack the the gravity to keep h2o from reaching escape velocity with the solar winds.

Also did you read my space exploration thread? I posted last night that mars also was discovered to have glacier's at the mid lats of 30 to 50 north both north & south. These glacier's are big enough to cover the whole planet with a meter of fresh water ice if it was spreaded out evenly.


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Go piss up a rope.

Branson, Simony, Musk, Bezos, that is the future of science and space flight, not your statist wonderland funded by thieving from the masses.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Maybe low orbit and maybe one day asteroid mining. Not science and certainly not learning about the planets outside of our solar system.

You don't like it that everything isn't owned by a corporation and that the public sector has its place. Now you go piss up a rope and go herd your sheep.


----------



## guno (Apr 8, 2015)

What will the fundy kooks going to do


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 8, 2015)

guno said:


> What will the fundy kooks going to do



They'd probably worship the aliens as gods.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2015)

guno said:


> What will the fundy kooks going to do [sic]




Maybe it would be someone new for illiterate, brain-dead, racist douchebags like you to hate.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know why NASA is lying and hiding....

alien life was found in 1947...in the Roswell crash...they took the alien bodies....they took the craft...

why all this dog and pony show??

why lie to the world?

because they will panic??

ok...they will panic...but though .....let them panic idiots that they are...

the rest of us  want the truth


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2015)

And we are not even   going to start with Area 51 here....


booooo


too scary for ya?


well  ...deal with it ...it's all
 true.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 9, 2015)

I love nasa!!! 40 billion per year is what they deserve!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 9, 2015)

Should reverse the budgets for NASA and the DoD. Quit being a dick to the middle east and you don't need to spend as much on defnese since not as many are wishing you ill.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Break my heart, you don't read them anyway, you just make ignorant and uninformed comments based on the first few words of the first sentence.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I subscribe to the Rare Earth Hypothesis. Basically it says that although simple non-sentient life may well be abundant in the universe, complex organisms, tool users, are so rare as to be near non-existant outside of our planet. That isn't even talking about anyone or anything at our level of intelligence.
> ...



Actually you are proving the theory. Because physics is in fact constant, it's safe to assume that the rules governing life and intelligence are the same throughout the universe. Therefor we need to fond a planet with the near exact conditions that we have here. None of the planets so far discovered fit the bill.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2015)

G.T. said:


> I would literally bet my life that there are at LEAST 100 (if not a million more) intelligent lifeforms in the Universe.
> 
> Rare Earth hypothesis doesnt hold weight, in that you cant consider earth rare when were only able to observe such a miniminiminiscule fractile of a percent of the entire Universe. It makes no sense whatsoever to subscribe to it, in terms of probability and also in terms of how much we've yet to study.



A common argument but totally lacking in anything factual.

There is mountains of evidence that the laws of physics are constant throughout the universe. That's enough to make assumptions such as that the little green men aren't green because of chlorophyll.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2015)

*UPDATE 
*
Just heard on the radio, a spokesperson for NASA say that the life we will find will be simple life, as opposed to sentient life.

Damn, sometimes I get bored being right all the time.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 9, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Should reverse the budgets for NASA and the DoD. Quit being a dick to the middle east and you don't need to spend as much on defnese since not as many are wishing you ill.


We still have far too many people on this planet who would rather blow each other up than reach for the stars.

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 9, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Should reverse the budgets for NASA and the DoD. Quit being a dick to the middle east and you don't need to spend as much on defnese since not as many are wishing you ill.
> ...



Some of them sadly are posting in this thread. They really believe humanity should go back to goat herding and do what the Taliban does. I find it disgusting. One of the reasons I didn't like interstellar is it reminded me just how fucked my species really is as most of the world just chose to stay in die on this little planet rather then do a damn thing to save our own ass. Sadly, If the shit hit the fan it wouldn't be like start trek but this movie. That makes me angry as we could do so much better.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 9, 2015)

PredFan said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That is what we thought in the 1970s.  We no longer believe that is the case because we have realized that life as we know it can exist in a much wider ranger of environmental conditions.  Tardigrades, for instance, can withstand temperatures from just above absolute zero to well above the boiling point of water (100°C), pressures about six times greater than those found in the deepest ocean trenches, ionizing radiation at doses hundreds of times higher than the lethal dose for a human, and the vacuum of outer space.  Other extremophiles show similar capabilities.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 9, 2015)

eots said:


>



Interesting, he presents a lot of stuff but no evidence that I heard.  At first I wondered if he had written a book, then bam there it was.

Sorry man, waste of time.


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2015)

Freewill said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thats your litmus test, if someone wrote a book?...thats funny


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 9, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


There are many people who don't want us to find alien life, and they have a lot of influence.

.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 9, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



As for finding intelligent life like our own or more advanced, I highly recommend that everyone read "The Force Of God" by Greg Bear.  Not only is it highly entertaining, but it gives one thought to consider the possible consequences of interaction with such advance alien species.  He also has a sequel (Anvil Of Stars) that touches on many ethical issues.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 9, 2015)

eots said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That and he didn't present any evidence.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I expect that within my lifetime, we will find a solar system with a planet with an atmosphere with free oxygen in it. That will be proof of life on that planet. That alone will change the paradigm of many peoples thinking concerning our place in the universe. I would not be surprised if in my lifetime we find evidence of a technological specie in another solar system. That will really create some problems for certain religious sets of mind.


----------



## Politico (Apr 10, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The life they're betting on is microscopic. My money's on Europa's oceans.


My money's on if anyone is sitting next to something microscopic they will still be alone.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I don't think I subscribe to the theories that if they're more advanced than us, they'd be hostile. 

I feel that the more intelligent we become, the less hostile.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 10, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Why do you believe that?

Wouldn't not an atmosphere with CO2 be more of an indication of life then O2?


----------



## Freewill (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I don't believe that to be true.  Look at what we do with advanced weapon systems.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I keep hearing this.  The "The Men in Black" story in my opinion.  What better way to make circumstantial evidence sound more believable if someone, unnamed and unknown comes pays you a visit and tell you to shut up.  Of course you don't and nothing happens so I suspect this is just part of the story line.

I am not arguing with you but why would they not want us to know?  Fear?  They, they being those who are really in control apparently, like to use fear as a means of control.  What do you think is their motive?

Believe me I am not arguing but I have come down to where I want REAL pictures not blurry BS pictures.  I want a track in the ground.  I want something tangible.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


That were not perfect means we havent moved away from violence AT ALL?

Not true.

If we used advanced weapons as often as we used hatchets and shit like barbarians.....the world would literally be over. 

Thats a pretty compelling piece of evidence in my favor.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Well, this is how I see it.  We are the most intelligent life form on planet Earth, and we are nothing, if not hostile to other species, and especially to ourselves.  In fact, the entire history of life on Earth is one of an arms race, with predators evolving better ways to capture prey while prey evolve better ways to evade them.  If the laws of physics and natural selection is universal, there is no reason not to expect there to be all sorts of "lions, tigers, and bears" out there from which we should shy away.  This is the very theme of Greg Bear's book "The Forge of God".


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> Just heard on the radio, a spokesperson for NASA say that the life we will find will be simple life, as opposed to sentient life.
> 
> Damn, sometimes I get bored being right all the time.



You just know they clarified it because some fool somewhere was liquidating his life savings and freaking out about flying saucers.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



If that were the case, Mars and Venus would be teaming with life.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Theres a difference between intelligent life and non. 

And the more intelligent we become, the further humans, as opposed to governments, are moving away from violence. Thats a fact.

And the days of empires conquering empires as a matter of outspoken goal are over. They may be doing it on the sly, but they cant in an outspoken way because humans dont support it any longer. Thats not even debatable.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 10, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Greg Bear's my favourite sci-fi author for "Eon."


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


The people who have the most to lose are religious leaders.  This isn't an anti-religion rant, it's just a point.  Finding life - especially some kind of sentient life - on another planet would at least shake the faith of many people.  They would need to re-calibrate their entire, deeply-held worldview, and that may or may not work out well.

The mostly likely scientific scenario, I'd think, is that we're ultimately going to find of microbic life flourishing in several places within our own solar system.  Religion will have to explain that and the very high probability of life elsewhere.  I'd think faith can be a shaky thing, and that adds a pretty hefty measure of risk to the faith equation.

.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



In the 21st century, there is no evidence at all that that is true.  With 30,000 gun deaths each year in the U.S. alone, how do you suppose that we, for instance, are becoming LESS violent?

The fact is that life on Earth, all life, is very violent by nature.  It's a dog eat dog world out there, and there is no reason to suppose that that isn't the case everywhere in the universe.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Wouldn't only effect some of the dumber Christians and young earth types. 

"The discovery of aliens wouldn't effect Judaism any more than the discovery of a new species of rabbit."


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


How do i suppose?

Because its proven statistically.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Erm, what is proven statistically?  Look, here's what you need to do to understand my thesis.  Look at the fossil record from as far back as you like all the way up to modern biological times, and what do you see?  You see relentless evolution of predation simultaneously with relentless evolution of prey.  There is no time in Earth's ecological history where this is not true.  And humans are no different.  We are, in fact, at the very top of the food chain.  And I can almost guarantee that there are intelligent predators out there in the universe far and above more advanced than we are.  In fact, I'd be utterly shocked if there wasn't.  Why?  On Earth, the most intelligent life forms, including human beings, are predators.  Bar none.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


We dont kill intelligent beings. The only other ones basically on earth are whales, dolphins and monkeys. And we dont kill them (legally).

And statistically, "humans killing humans" has been on a downward trend. That is all the proof needed to support my theory. 

We become more intelligent, we kill less intelligent beings. It becomes considered more and more abhorrent. Thats why bibles had to amend themselves from stoning women and burning witches.

Thats why there are laws against murder.

Thats why we dont execute via cruel and unusual punishment 

We progress toward a more nonviolent being consistently. Facts. Data. All support this.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Dude, we have been killing them for millennia.



> And statistically, "humans killing humans" has been on a downward trend. That is all the proof needed to support my theory.



Wars ebb and flow. War in Afghanistan alone has killed nearly 2,000,000 people since its start in 1978.  The Syrian civil war has killed over 200,000 in four years of fighting.  The civil war in Iraq has killed about 47,000 people since 2011 (and that doesn't include those killed during the U.S. invasion and aftermath).  There are currently 47 armed conflicts ongoing in the world.  These fact simply do not support your thesis.  And with world resources becoming increasingly scarce, there is no reason to assume that it is going to get any better in the future.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Make it five, make it THREE!
> 
> ...


Never happen. It doesn't exist.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


So you feel that the only life in the universe is here on Earth?

.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Correct.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




A loserterian is pretty fucking dumb. He wants us to become like the Taliban and go herd sheep!


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 10, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


You don't know what I want, moron.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Ok.  Have you ever given thought to how you would react if we found life elsewhere, anything from microbial to sentient?

.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
War is usually frowned upon by the populations, as opposed to their Governments.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


why think about something that will never happen?


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Hold that thought!


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:
			
		

> War is usually frowned upon by the populations, as opposed to their Governments.



And yet they occur anyway.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


War is usually frowned upon by the populations, as opposed to their Governments.[/QUOTE]

Except if you're a Palestine citizen then you march in support of your government firing off bombs.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

Matthew said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Except if you're a Palestine citizen then you march in support of your government firing off bombs.[/QUOTE]
Amd dont get nato support as a result.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

I think we are getting off topic.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I have heard this also but do you really think with our government it is driven by religion?  Think about when the white man first settled the Americas, it didn't shake their belief system in the least to run into some native Americans.

Never the less that is not proof of anything, most of all that we are not alone.  We may actually be "it."


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


The odds of us being "it" are astronomically (no pun intended) low.

Youd have a better chance of getting hit by lightning on 1000 consecutive days.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The odds that brought life to Earth are fantastically large against.
> 
> They could find life on the Moon and maybe Mars, we left it there.
> 
> One has to ask, why is Earth covered with water and Mars is not.  Where did the water come from?




Uh, Mars WAS once covered with water.

Marsology 101.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 10, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Finging life, and announcing it publicly are two very different things. Is no reason to announce such a discovery, and dozens of reasons to suppress it.




The panic that could ensue....


----------



## Freewill (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Could you show me the math that caused you to come to that conclusion?

That is what you want to believe, thus that is what you believe.  Everyone does it.

Now, here is your proper response.  

The calculation which supports life originating on Earth  for probability  calculation that a specific ribozyme might assemble by chance. Assume that the ribozyme is 300 nucleotides long, and that at each position there could be any of four nucleotides present. The chances of that ribozyme assembling are then 4^300,  a number so large that it could not possibly happen by chance even once in 13 billion years, the age of the universe.

Calculating The Odds That Life Could Begin By Chance

Now if you go to that site you will see that although it appears to be impossible odds the author goes ahead and explains how it could happen any way.  But look at what he calculated, the formation of a ribozyme that can hold more information then your computers simple 1 and 0s.

So if life could not originate on Earth then what was the cause?  Causes don't need to have causes.  In other words a fire could be burning and you and I don't have to know the cause to know it is burning.

So that leaves one logical answer, life came from outside the Earth.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

Umm yea....thats sort of the point.

Wow


----------



## Freewill (Apr 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The odds that brought life to Earth are fantastically large against.
> ...



Actually, it may have been.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...




It was. Time to terraform.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


news flash. we already found alien life. it's crossing our southern border on a daily basis.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Terra form and move a few million people to mars. This way humanity is stronger and less likely to be wiped out.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Native Americans do not live on another planet.  So your analogy is meaningless.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Why do you think they called it the "New World?"


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Encountering Native Americans didn't shake the belief system of Europeans because they were the invaders.  On the other hand, it destroyed many Native American religions and cultures.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



And if there were life on Mars and one of our rovers took a virus with it that killed the natives, we would be accused of doing the same.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Indeed, but that is not the issue.  The issue is what the reaction would be of religious folk here on Earth to the discovery of extraterrestrial life.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



the reaction would be one of interest in my opinion, nothing would change.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


The Indians were doing that to themselves, before anyone arrived on the scene.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Once again. Why worry about something that will never happen?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> Make it five, make it THREE!
> Keep going, folks, here's hoping.
> 
> NASA We apos ll find alien life in 10 to 20 years - LA Times.


 
It's already among us:
walmartians - Google Search


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


SEE

WHAT DID I TELL YOU

.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Your walmartians are a bit off topic, we were talking about intelligent life.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



What?  Erm, no.  Before Europeans arrived, native American cultures were thriving.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Never happen?  The odds are in favor of it not only happening, but happening very soon (likely in the next 10-20 years).


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Y


orogenicman said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


You are delusional. You have the same faith that you accuse Christians of having. There is no evidence that life exists anywhere but Earth, but you believe it does. Such faith You have. Lol.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

I heard this ten to twenty years ago. How can you predict such a thing? According to some, we already had contract, hence pyramids, Bermuda triangle and all that other stuff. Who is to say we haven't already...?


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Y
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> ...



If I am delusional,  then so are some of the greatest minds on the planet, because it isn't my prediction.  It is theirs.  So I am in good company, thank you very much.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I heard this ten to twenty years ago. How can you predict such a thing? According to some, we already had contract, hence pyramids, Bermuda triangle and all that other stuff. Who is to say we haven't already...?



The big difference is the fact that we've found over a dozen "habitual planets" and we're about 5-10 years away from having the ability of knowing a lot more about them. We couldn't say the same 20 years ago.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Matthew said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this ten to twenty years ago. How can you predict such a thing? According to some, we already had contract, hence pyramids, Bermuda triangle and all that other stuff. Who is to say we haven't already...?
> ...


Sorry, I am no  genius, but I have heard this promise years ago. Despite  that nice post of yours, we are always 10-20 years away from contact. I feel like Charlie Brown perennially  getting a chance at that football, only to have it yanked away. No, call me cynical, but if the aliens, Jesus or anyone else wants to contact us, leave a number. I will get back to  you.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Y
> ...



Appeal to authority, logic fallacy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



Well, I'd rather appeal to people that have studied this stuff then someone that wants to do away with it all.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


And how many times have the so-called experts been wrong? I could write a very large book on the subject. Scientists are only human. Why do some people place so much faith in what they say? I won't even go into how much of science is politically motivated. That's the subject of another book.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Yeah. We all know that science is your religion. We get it.


----------



## Freewill (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



When "could have" and "the probability of"  turns into reality for people, instead of an educated guess, that is when they are most times wrong.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Contact?  We are talking about scientific evidence for the existence of life off our world.  We aren't talking about contacting ET.  That evidence will likely be in the form of microbes or fossils of microbes, or evidence of metabolic processes indicative of life on worlds such as Mars, Europa, Ganymede, or Enceladus.  We have already shown that the conditions for life once existed on Mars (and may still exist at depth), that oceans of liquid water exist on Europa, Ganymede, and Enceledus.  The technology we have for detecting life has improved by orders of magnitude in just the last five years.  I am sorry you are no genius, but am glad that others who are have been looking closely at this and are disagreeing with your assessment.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



Wrong.  There are no authorities in science, only experts.  And those experts are making this prediction.  That is not an appeal to authority.  It is a simple fact.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



So, what are you suggesting, that there is no life anywhere in the universe but right here on Earth?  As Carl Sagan once said, if that were the case, "seems like an awful waste of space".

I have confidence that we are going to find life elsewhere, regardless of what form that life takes.  And when we do, I suspect  many science deniers are going to feel foolish.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



And how many times have they been right?  Your ability to post your opinion here on the internet is testament to the fact that somebody got it right when the naysayers said it could not be done.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 In that case we agree. We  find a microbe on Ganyemede. It's a slam dunk that  someone somewhere  WILL find life. No argument there,  But so far, not even a microbe dare rear it's slimy head and say howdy. Nothing. Always 10 to 20 years away.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



That is true, but then, we haven't been looking directly for them.  What we have been doing is characterizing the environments on these worlds to determine if they are capable of supporting life.  And while we have been doing that, we have been looking very closely at life here on our own planet to determine the types of environments here that are capable of supporting life.  And what we have found in that search is that life is capable of surviving in many extreme environments that were previously thought impossible to support life.  Nearly everywhere we've looked for life on Earth, we have found it.  So we are now ready to look more directly at other worlds to see if life actually exists on them.  And that is why our experts are saying that it won't be long now.  We now have very precise technology for looking directly for life, and now know what to look for and, perhaps, where.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok, it not a matter of IF, but when. And  that might never happen, given our sorry geo political state sans technology issue. This is a gamble. And I won't hold my breath, put it that way, friend. It's just ten or twenty years away. Flying cars, cold fusion, always sorta but not quite.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Ok, it not a matter of IF, but when. And  that might never happen, given our sorry geo political state sans technology issue. This is a gamble. And I won't hold my breath, put it that way, friend. It's just ten or twenty years away. Flying cars, cold fusion, always sorta but not quite.



I don't think politics is going to affect our chances much, since it is one of NASA's top priorities.  The missions are already in the works, some are in the construction phase.  It's going to happen.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it not a matter of IF, but when. And  that might never happen, given our sorry geo political state sans technology issue. This is a gamble. And I won't hold my breath, put it that way, friend. It's just ten or twenty years away. Flying cars, cold fusion, always sorta but not quite.
> ...




This is why we need to elect Moderates that give a damn about our countries position in the world. We shouldn't have to be on the knife edge from a bunch of assholes taking apart our science infrastructure in the greatest country in the world.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Matthew said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I think that putting Ted Cruz in the chairmanship of the committee which overseas NASA is like putting Gilligan in charge of the Titanic.  How crazy is that?  The man hasn't a clue.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


They won't find anything, because life was created by God. The Bible doesn't mention life on other worlds, so it probably doesn't exist. This is where you call me religious nut. Go right ahead. I can take it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 11, 2015)

As extreme as Obama is I'll just say that at least he gives a damn about maintaining America. These people whine about how he is taking apart this country but they're the ones that will do exactly that.

The American people need their nws, noaa, usgs, cdc, fda, nasa, jpl, epa, nsf and funds for infrastructure or we will be a hurting unit. Reagan would be wondering why these people are using his name as he would be opposed and sicken by their line of thinking. Sure, he believed in the private sector and so do I, but this extreme belief that everything is better with it is simply wrong.

He started the program that built the international space station, etc. Conservatives of goldwater times would of wondered why the social conservative movement has jointed hips with such fools today. These people of the 50's and 60's believed science and tech development was part of what made us a great power....Yes, the conservatives.

This is why I like the 50's


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



And this is the kind of thing we've been talking about here.  You say you can take it, but I suspect when they do find life elsewhere, your beliefs are going to take a huge hit.  Are you prepared for that?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


It's never gonna happen. I'd bet anything on that, including my life.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 11, 2015)

You just don't want us to find them.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


It's never gonna happen. I'd bet anything on that, including my life.


Matthew said:


> You just don't want us to find them.


LOL!!! you can't find something that doesn't exist. But you're welcome to try. Good luck with that. You'll need it.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Hmmm. Na. We are definitely NOT afraid. Eliot, if you are hiding a ET in your closet, we aren't going to go all Spielberg and do something stupid. But I guess we are going to have to wait quietly by our massed arrays and take things as they come.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I heard this ten to twenty years ago. How can you predict such a thing? According to some, we already had contract, hence pyramids, Bermuda triangle and all that other stuff. Who is to say we haven't already...?


Since your posts have always been intelligent, I will recomend this book to you. 

Amazon.com The Ancient Engineers 9780345482877 L. Sprague De Camp Books


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


We are not talking of contact, but of recognition of life on another solar system, even though it may be primative.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Mister willfull ignorance, you could write a very large book on your purposeful idiocy. You dumb fuck, look at the medium on which you are demonstrating how fucking dumb your truly are. You think it was created by a bunch of holy roller preachers?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


What's the matter? Why you so mad, bro? Lololol!


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Not mad or angry, just fed up with idiots like you. You are worthy only of contempt.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this ten to twenty years ago. How can you predict such a thing? According to some, we already had contract, hence pyramids, Bermuda triangle and all that other stuff. Who is to say we haven't already...?
> ...


Ok, I will give it a look.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


And why is that? Because I had the nerve to disagree with you? Tell me. Why am I an idiot? Give me an example.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

I have read books by Charles  Fort. Weird and not so comprehensible. I don't  get all the falderal but I still read them. Modern hammers or frogs  freshly dug out of million year old coal deposits. Blood rain,  fish/frogs falling from the sky? Who can begin to comprehend the universe?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Still waiting, Rocky.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

I am not going to hold my breath here. If Jesus, er, the aliens show up,  that is nice.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I have read books by Charles  Fort. Weird and not so comprehensible. I don't  get all the falderal but I still read them. Modern hammers or frogs  freshly dug out of million year old coal deposits. Blood rain,  fish/frogs falling from the sky? Who can begin to comprehend the universe?



Well, I can certainly comprehend those. Modern hammers or frogs freshly dug out of million year old coal deposits = oopart (out of place artifacts which means the site is disturbed or) and/or outright fraud.  By the way, there are no million year old coal deposits.  Coal takes considerably longer than a million years to form.

Blood rain/fish/frogs falling from the sky?  Really?  You couldn't figure this one out?  Looky:


A tornado that crosses a lake, pond, or river, will pick up water, fish, frogs, and anything else that happens to be in it and drop it somewhere else.  Other violent storms will do the same.  Any more questions?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


I believe I just did.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



Not seeing the money.  Only an idle boast.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


I said I would bet anything. And what would you like me to do? Give my money to a friend of yours to hold on to? Not bloody likely. Besides, if they ever find intelligent life on another planet, it probably Indictates the Bible isn't true. So I'm betting my afterlife in Heaven. What more do you want?


----------



## Dante (Apr 11, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Make it five, make it THREE!
> 
> ...


yeah, something boring yet exciting, not life as most people are imagining


----------



## Dante (Apr 11, 2015)

Matthew said:


> With all the habitual zone planets we have currently found...I think we've probably already found some that have life.
> 
> We just don't have the ability yet to confirm it. Hopefully the new stuff coming up in the next 10 years will allow for it.


Life as we know is an accident/


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


How many virgins you planning on having there, boy? In reality, all you are doing is flapping your silly yap and demonstrating how we have people just as dumb here as the people that are the religious extremists in the middle east.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 12, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


The Bible says nothing about virgins in the afterlife. Get your facts straight and I might take you seriously.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 12, 2015)

I found alien life on September 22, 2014.

Lot's of it by the looks of things.


----------



## Dante (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



Mary wasn''t a virgin before some wierdo god raped her?


----------

